# Distilled Water vs Spring Water???



## photoshadows (Nov 6, 2010)

I have the worst luck finding Distilled Water here for some reason, but bottled Spring Water, like anywhere else, is over-running the store shelves. Can I use the bottled water instead of Distilled Water, or am I likely to end up with problems from the bottled stuff? 

As another option, I have a dehumidifier and have been told that the resulting water _is_ Distilled water. If this is true, can I really use it for soaping? Somehow stale water from the basement seems a weird way to obtain water for soaps, though it'd certainly be cheap, easy and plentiful


----------



## cwarren (Nov 6, 2010)

http://www.ehow.com/how_4728943_own-dis ... water.html

I don't know why you cant use spring water  JMO. I could be wrong.

I would not use the water from dehumidifier JMO again


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 6, 2010)

I only use distilled. I worry about high metal or mineral content in spring water, which could contribute to DOS.
I would not use dehumidifer water. That's stagnant water.


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 7, 2010)

Ya, I agree.  Springwater would contain too many unknowns and variables, and stale water from the dehumidifier is condensed water, not distilled.  Distillation is a steam process, if I'm not mistaken.  Sorry you're having trouble finding it.  What a bummer.  Are you in the states?  Any Wal-Marts close?  I get mine for around 80 cents a gal. there.  Sometimes it's on sale for even less.  All our groceries carry it, also.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 7, 2010)

Have you tried Auto Shops for distilled water? People put it into car batteries. In the cleaning isle of the supermarket, you may be able to find de-mineralized water to put into your iron. That's ok to use for soap. 

What country do you live in?


----------



## photoshadows (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm in the States so you'd think it'd be easy to find. I think there are grocery stores around here that carry it because I've been using a Gallon we've had sitting around for a while. The grocery store I frequent doesn't seem to have it and I really don't wanna have to go to more places than necessary if I can avoid it. I guess I must sacrifice for the soap   I was just curious if everyone thought it'd make much difference if I used spring water. And I agree, the dehumidifier water just seems unsanitary if nothing else. If I run out of the Distilled and use some spring, I'll let you all know if it seems to make a difference.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 7, 2010)

To be honest, I've used tap water (that had sat out overnight to dissipate the chlorine), rain water and bottled water and it all worked fine enough, except the rain water made my coconut soap pink but who cares? I'm back to using distilled water at the moment though.  :wink:


----------



## Bean13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I use the water dispenser in my fridge so its filtered.  No problem with that thus far.  But you can make your own distilled water if you like.  You need a big pot, a bowl, a lid and some ice.  Just fill your pot with tap water, float the bowl on top of water.  Put lid on upsidedown and add the ice to the lid.  Boil the water and let the condensation collect in your bowl....You probably already know this but maybe someone else did not.  I remember I had to look it up to find out the difference between all the water out there.  Really, when did water become so complicated?


----------



## photoshadows (Nov 7, 2010)

Bean13, I hadn't heard of distilling water that way. Sounds like a real pain though    Thanks everyone for your imput. I'll keep stocking up on Distilled when I find it, but if I don't have any on hand, I'll just use the Spring or the Filtered from the fridge and see if it makes much difference. I'm with you Bean13, when the heck did water get so confusing?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2010)

I used tap water when I first started... for at least my first 10 batches, and I still have at least 1-2 bars from every batch. None of those have DOS and are 11 months old now. 

I started using distilled water because it was advised but I'm not really convinced yet that it makes a huge difference, can anyone explain?


----------



## Martin (Nov 7, 2010)

I quit using water altogether. I use aloe vera juice. Get it by the gallon at walmart. No problems with DOS or ash. Does any one else use it?


----------



## photoshadows (Nov 7, 2010)

I've been thinking about trying aloe vera juice, though I hadn't considered using it to substitute for water. But then why not, right?   It seems like it'd be good for sensitive, irritated, dry, basically any kind of skin. I take it it works well Martin?


----------



## Martin (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes it does. I have three recipes I use, vegan, one with lard, and one with a combination of both. I had a real bad problem with ash. I read some were that aloe vera juice stopped that. Since I have been using it I have had no problems. I try to keep a bar of every batch that I make with the date on it. my oldest soap is 3 years old and has no dos. The scent has faded, but that is the only thing I see wrong with it. Oh and the color has faded some. But who keeps soaps that long without using them? I just answered my own question soap makers do.


----------



## dubnica (Nov 7, 2010)

I used top water for my forst few batches as well and no DOS so far (its been only 3.5 months) but now I use filtered water.  I did not know usin aloe juice would stop ash forming.  WOW. Good tip Martin, thanks.
How much is aloe vera juice?


----------



## Martin (Nov 7, 2010)

I use it as my total liquid.


----------



## ewenique (Nov 7, 2010)

I use rainwater that I've filtered through a coffee filter.  I also use aloe vera juice.


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 7, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> I used tap water when I first started... for at least my first 10 batches, and I still have at least 1-2 bars from every batch. None of those have DOS and are 11 months old now.
> 
> I started using distilled water because it was advised but I'm not really convinced yet that it makes a huge difference, can anyone explain?



Because tap water is so variable.  Not everyone has tap water good for soap making.  Using distilled eliminates possible problems attributable to the water.  You're lucky if your tap water makes good soap!  Mine stinks.


----------



## MissChris (May 30, 2018)

photoshadows said:


> I have the worst luck finding Distilled Water here for some reason, but bottled Spring Water, like anywhere else, is over-running the store shelves. Can I use the bottled water instead of Distilled Water, or am I likely to end up with problems from the bottled stuff?
> 
> As another option, I have a dehumidifier and have been told that the resulting water _is_ Distilled water. If this is true, can I really use it for soaping? Somehow stale water from the basement seems a weird way to obtain water for soaps, though it'd certainly be cheap, easy and plentiful



how do you think they made soap years ago.  all from distilled. no.  most brought it up from spring or lake, ect..  of course it was fresher without junk all in it like it is today.  good spring water might be fine.  make a small single soap bar and test it.



soapbuddy said:


> I only use distilled. I worry about high metal or mineral content in spring water, which could contribute to DOS.
> I would not use dehumidifer water. That's stagnant water.



one can easily test their water along with php.



dubnica said:


> I used top water for my forst few batches as well and no DOS so far (its been only 3.5 months) but now I use filtered water.  I did not know usin aloe juice would stop ash forming.  WOW. Good tip Martin, thanks.
> How much is aloe vera juice?


 up to you. from oz to all of it i think.  Never use all, but i do put in soap a great deal along with other things and milks but i never put it in my lye.  to me, that kills any benefits it offers.  I do smaller amounts of water to lye.  then when mixing the lye in a round or two... after its mixed, that is when i add such.  it still helps, and just spray when your done.  I sray again after i set them on try.  so no ash or issue once drying harder.  Seems to take care of those issues.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 30, 2018)

This thread is 7 years old, and not one of the posters is active here.


----------

